# The Square Eye is back! REPORT SPAM!!



## Square Eye (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey!
It's been a while, but I'm back!
So.. what's up? 
Seriously, I would appreciate it when you see spam and/or other offensive posts on this forum, if you will report it, just click on the "Report Post" icon and an e-mail is sent to me within an hour. I will delete these as soon as I am available. Your help and participaton is greatly appreciated. Keeping our on-line communities clean and ad-free will make it more attractive to new members and for the regulars who enjoy helping and sharing experiences.
Thank you to all who have been faithful and helpful!
You are the backbone of this site.
Tom


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome back Tom:
We have missed you and need your help.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome back Tom, I was starting to have Square eye withdrawl symptoms LOL


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 3, 2007)

Boy....We were all starting to get He-Haw songs in our head...they go like this....
 Where O where are you tonoght....why did you leave us here all alooooooonnna.

Good to have you back.....hope you like spam.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank You Gentlemen!
I'm a flippin' Spam as fast as I can LOL


----------



## Jimbob (Nov 11, 2007)

Square Eye, like the Jeeps on your site, back in the early 80's my mam and dad were one of the very few people in the UK to have a Jeep.

It was a blue Wrangler with hard and soft tops, it was so cool!!!


----------

